# Weather



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It is -9°F here right now. I went out to dash but it’s too frigging cold. I know, I’m a wimp. 
I wish great success to all the drivers who are tough and desperate enough to be out in this cold. I hope you get the tips you deserve.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The lowest outdoor temp I ever did delivery in was about 4°F a few years ago. The highest was about 100° F or so.

Thankfully, this year, we haven't seen anything below 20° F so far. And even that was usually been at night.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> It is -9°F here right now. I went out to dash but it’s too frigging cold. I know, I’m a wimp.
> I wish great success to all the drivers who are tough and desperate enough to be out in this cold. I hope you get the tips you deserve.


You’re in a car!!! Stop whining and get your ass back on the road! Chop-chop!!!😂😂😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You’re in a car!!! Stop whining and get your ass back on the road! Chop-chop!!!😂😂😂


Lol. If it was pax and I could stay in car I would agree.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Lol. If it was pax and I could stay in car I would agree.


Cold makes people look younger. Think of it as cryotherapy!!! 😂


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah, this is about to suck.

Gonna have a -10 wind chill here in TX. TX!!


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I started this morning at 5:00 AM before the sun rise and it was -14 F here in the outskirts of Minneapolis and it was -8 F in downtown.

I really don't care if it's cold what I hate is when we get freezing rain followed by snow and then it gets cold. The freeway look like bumper cars with cars on both sides in the ditches when that happens.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The only day I see really sucking in NJ is Friday. That’s an _enormous_ spread, I should start taking Advil tonight so that it accumulates in my system. My head’s going to split. 










That’s 12-55 F for those who don’t know C.

AND thunderstorms. Whooppeeeeeee! Not.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> It is -9°F here right now. I went out to dash but it’s too frigging cold. I know, I’m a wimp.
> I wish great success to all the drivers who are tough and desperate enough to be out in this cold. I hope you get the tips you deserve.


Don’t complain that your battery is dead tomorrow morning… cause I’m not driving to Minnesota or wherever you are to jump start your car… lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> I started this morning at 5:00 AM before the sun rise and it was -14 F here in the outskirts of Minneapolis and it was -8 F in downtown.
> 
> I really don't care if it's cold what I hate is when we get freezing rain followed by snow and then it gets cold. The freeway look like bumper cars with cars on both sides in the ditches when that happens.


We are expecting rain in north east, then an immediate big freeze… can’t wait to watch the fun… 😁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> We are expecting rain in north east, then an immediate big freeze… can’t wait to watch the fun… 😁


Well, it looks like I’ll be testing it. On new tires.

Sigh.

See, I’m not worried about my skills - I commuted every day in all kinds of weather.

It’s the others I worry about. Especially those who back into parking spots. Crookedly. And are proud of themselves. You know the type.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well, it looks like I’ll be testing it. On new tires.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> ...


It’s going to be an instant flash freeze… just stay home, not worth having an accident or breaking a bone


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It’s going to be an instant flash freeze… just stay home, not worth having an accident or breaking a bone


We’ll see. I’m not suicidal. But I need the money.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Cold makes people look younger. Think of it as cryotherapy!!! 😂


Crying therapy is not good for Botox babes. The fake fat freezes and then explodes...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Crying therapy is not good for Botox babes. The fake fat freezes and then explodes...


Botox isn’t fat. It’s Botulism. 😂😂😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Don’t complain that your battery is dead tomorrow morning… cause I’m not driving to Minnesota or wherever you are to jump start your car… lol


Lol, I have the charger already set up in the garage on a shelf right in front of the car.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> It is -9°F here right now. I went out to dash but it’s too frigging cold. I know, I’m a wimp.
> I wish great success to all the drivers who are tough and desperate enough to be out in this cold. I hope you get the tips you deserve.


Unfortunately, based on what I've observed, 100% of the average Murikan, who is now used to still getting their food with LTNT offers, will continue to do so over the next week and during any cold/dangerous driving episodes in the future.

Many won't get their food, but they still won't understand why.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Lol, I have the charger already set up in the garage on a shelf right in front of the car.


I think you need to upgrade to a heated garage… this way your older bones can quickly adjust to the nice warmth of the vehicle interior…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think you need to upgrade to a heated garage… this way your older bones can quickly adjust to the nice warmth of the vehicle interior…


I’m working on that. Insulation is about 30% done, the winter happened.
Note the low temp for the day.. This is from a sensor in my back yard.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I’m working on that. Insulation is about 30% done, the winter happened.
> Note the low temp for the day.. This is from a sensor in my back yard.


What are you going to heat the garage with? Ductwork connected to your hvac? Or a salamander to heat the garage as needed? Or something else…?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> What are you going to heat the garage with? Ductwork connected to your hvac? Or a salamander to heat the garage as needed? Or something else…?


The garage is detached.
Right now the plan is a simple electric heater. It’s cheaper than gas for now, safer and easier install.
Long term maybe an external wood furnace heating radiators.
I only plan on heating to 45°F
I wish the floor was plumbed but OMG the cost to do that after the fact.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> The garage is detached.
> Right now the plan is a simple electric heater. It’s cheaper than gas for now, safer and easier install.
> Long term maybe an external wood furnace heating radiators.
> I only plan on heating to 45°F
> I wish the floor was plumbed but OMG the cost to do that after the fact.


45 degrees F will seem like a heat wave compared to -9 degrees F… lol

Any snow yet?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey, it's gonna get cold here too.
It got down to 41 F last night.
Expected to get down to 39 tonight.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 45 degrees F will seem like a heat wave compared to -9 degrees F… lol
> 
> Any snow yet?


Knee deep


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Yeah, this is about to suck.
> 
> Gonna have a -10 wind chill here in TX. TX!!


What part of TX? I'm in San Antonio.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

What is this "cold" you speak of?











Pretty sure it'll be shorts and a t-shirt for Xmas. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> What is this "cold" you speak of?
> Pretty sure it'll be shorts and a t-shirt for Xmas. 🤷‍♂️


Lol, when I lived in Phoenix at 40° people wore parkas and mittens.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Lol, when I lived in Phoenix at 40° people wore parkas and mittens.


These were taken at the same time. 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeah. Looks like I’ll be staying home Friday. Sucks.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

AdoptedTwice said:


> What part of TX? I'm in San Antonio.


The metroplex.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Good news, though, many of the unraked leaves in my yard have become community leaves with all the wind today 😀


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I think for the most part, it's


Atavar said:


> Lol, when I lived in Phoenix at 40° people wore parkas and mittens.


Everything is relative to what people are used to. I've visited Vermont in the winter and people start wearing shorts if it hits 30.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Atavar said:


> The garage is detached.
> Right now the plan is a simple electric heater. It’s cheaper than gas for now, safer and easier install.


I have a small outdoor garage that I use to work from home when my kids are home. One electric oil filled heater is enough to keep it warm until it gets below 20 outside. Then I need two. I use something like this to regulate the temperature:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I have a small outdoor garage that I use to work from home when my kids are home. One electric oil filled heater is enough to keep it warm until it gets below 20 outside. Then I need two. I use something like this to regulate the temperature:
> 
> View attachment 689716


Your electric outlet should be a new emoji. 

😲


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> I have a small outdoor garage that I use to work from home when my kids are home. One electric oil filled heater is enough to keep it warm until it gets below 20 outside. Then I need two. I use something like this to regulate the temperature:
> 
> View attachment 689716


Very cool ! Where did you buy it? Got a link by any chance?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Very cool ! Where did you buy it? Got a link by any chance?











Lux 5-2-Day Outlet Programmable Thermostat WIN100-A05 - The Home Depot


The WIN100 is a programmable 5-2-day heating and cooling outlet thermostat to be used with window air conditioners or electric space heaters. The WIN100 allows users to easily customize heating or cooling



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> Lux 5-2-Day Outlet Programmable Thermostat WIN100-A05 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The WIN100 is a programmable 5-2-day heating and cooling outlet thermostat to be used with window air conditioners or electric space heaters. The WIN100 allows users to easily customize heating or cooling
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was 20 (about 50 yrs ago) I moved to Michigan.
I am a native Californian. Saw snow on post cards. Went to Tahoe once and played in it for a day.

When I got there (spring) people told me that there is prep needed for winter.
Winter clothes: parka, lined pants, gloves, hats and stocking caps. 
Car: get an extra set of rims and put good studded snow tires on em.

Come Halloween it got cold outside. Prolly 30 at night. I broke out my winter wear; it felt good.

People around me shook their heads and said, "What are you going to wear when winter hits, and it gets cold."
Oh ... thirty isn't cold?
"No. It's not."

In a couple of months I discovered that thirty _above_ is not cold.

I learned a lot of lessons about living in cold.
I learned to put a heating pad on your car engine at night so it will start in the morning.
I learned not to leave a six pack of beer in the car all night when the temps are going to zero, they will explode.
I learned to get the car out of the driveway BEFORE the snow plow comes down the street.
I learned to lean OUT of a curve on a snowmobile, not into it like a motorcycle.

I learned enough that, a year later, fall .. the leaves were beautiful and a chill wind was coming in off the lakes ... and I told me new wife "I am going back to California. If you wanna come with me, you are welcome to. Otherwise, I will miss you dearly."
That was wife #1. She was a good girl.

My whole life, it has amazed me that people willingly live like that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Your electric outlet should be a new emoji.
> 
> 😲


Funny I didn't notice that. I'm quite 'pareidolic' as well.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I live in northern Indiana, about a half mile from the Michigan state line. My full time job was cancelled today because of the weather. It was -4 degrees and -35 windchill this morning. We didn’t get as much snow as predicted so I decided to go out and make some money. 

The pings were nonstop since I was probably the only driver crazy enough to be online. I ended up doing four deliveries that had extra base pay and maximum pre tips. Ended up making $70 in two hours which would normally be pretty good but the conditions were BRUTAL. Just walking to the restaurant or up to the customers house was too much. 

On the bright side, this bitter cold will make thick ice on the lakes. Next week it’s supposed to be in the 50’s. I will be ice fishing in jeans and a sweatshirt.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

DD peak here +$5 😂
UE - nada


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Snow, -3 with 30 mph wind right now in northern Ohio Im not going nowhere today. Laying on my couch with a blanket hoping a tree doesn’t fall on any power lines near me. Just looked, DD very busy and no peak pay lol.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I was going to go but then got stuck waiting for UPS with my new phones and now waiting to transfer my numbers. T-Mobile won. I’m so pissed off to be 55 that I should at least get some discounts for it.

I figured it was Fate telling me not to go.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I was going to go but then got stuck waiting for UPS with my new phones and now waiting to transfer my numbers. T-Mobile won. I’m so pissed off to be 55 that I should at least get some discounts for it.
> 
> I figured it was Fate telling me not to go.


Yup, don't do it, Duchess!
My car is now in the shop for probably a very long time with a totally crushed front end due to the ABS that did not work as it should have (plowed into the back of big SUV after wheels locked up on very slippery road.)


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Currently 70f at my house. It is expected to be 78f on Christmas Day.

I bought a new winter coat about five years ago... still haven't worn it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Yup, don't do it, Duchess!
> My car is now in the shop for probably a very long time with a totally crushed front end due to the ABS that did not work as it should have (plowed into the back of big SUV after wheels locked up on very slippery road.)


Oh nooooo!!! That sucks. Yeah. I’ll just watch Despicable Me instead.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh nooooo!!! That sucks. Yeah. I’ll just watch Despicable Me instead.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

NauticalWheeler said:


> The metroplex.


Is the pay good there? Are the drivers crazy there? Pay not so good in San Antonio and we have a lot of crazy drivers.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Toby2 said:


> Snow, -3 with 30 mph wind right now in northern Ohio Im not going nowhere today. Laying on my couch with a blanket hoping a tree doesn’t fall on any power lines near me. Just looked, DD very busy and no peak pay lol.


I'm a wimp. Did a few drives yesterday in San Antonio and then one trip took me back to my home area just when the crazy, cold winds started blowing in so I quit for the day. Will not be driving again until maybe Tuesday when it goes up to 58 degrees.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Temp dropped from 56 degrees this morning to 10 degrees tonite here in central Jersey…

This does not count the wind chill factor… 🥶🥶🥶


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Looking at -20° here tonight. You guys with your balmy above zero temps have nothing to complain about.

A few years ago I was up in northern Saskatchewan when it got to -67°C. People weren’t driving because if they hit a pothole their tires would shatter. I saw people building fires under their propane tanks because the gas was frozen and wouldn’t gasify to run their furnace.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Yup, don't do it, Duchess!
> My car is now in the shop for probably a very long time with a totally crushed front end due to the ABS that did not work as it should have (plowed into the back of big SUV after wheels locked up on very slippery road.)


Yes, this is the downside to ABS. It actually takes much longer to stop on ice with ABS than without. 
Remember that ABS works by shutting off the brakes on a skidding wheel. It’s just automatically pumping your brakes really fast one wheel at a time. 
It helps you stop straighter but it does not help you stop sooner. Snow covered ice is the worst.
Have you noticed that some times on snowy or wet ice you have to shut off your traction control to get moving? ABS is the same in reverse.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> The metroplex.


Are you going to be posting pictures of your game day feast ?


----------



## neodriver (Jun 11, 2018)

It's not even worth it to go out there like the way it used to be, too many people out there killing the demand, the sad part is how these companies are getting away with it with so many dumb people taking crappy deliveries thinking they're making bank and allowing these companies to pay crap, app delivery companies are paying $2 for deliveries when the customers are paying the rest with the tip, guy gets paid $5 for 1 mile delivery and thinks he made bank  or guy gets paid $20 for a 10 mi delivery and thinks he struck gold , today with a crappy weather, so windy and freezing temps for about 2 hours from 5pm to 7pm it felt like it was 2020 all over again but after 7pm it was all but crickets, even before the pandemic it was all but great working from 5pm until 10pm, but now a days it looks like too many people out there is killing everything and I don't mind the supply killing the demand, it's how the supply is killing the demand that bothers me, thanks to these people that take all these crap deliveries is what has killed what was once so profitable.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

neodriver said:


> thanks to these people that take all these crap deliveries is what has killed what was once so profitable.


Agreed. No driver should take any offer that is not profitable. Doing so only encourages more unprofitable offers in the future.


----------



## imdrivinglmao (Jun 10, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Agreed. No driver should take any offer that is not profitable. Doing so only encourages more unprofitable offers in the future.


I agree too but with so many people out there taking those deliveries these companies will never worry about it, these companies brainstorm tactics on how to get people to take crappy jobs, each company has their own tactic, but one of the latest tactic between all of these delivery app companies and it's something they didn't do before is that these companies are punishing drivers with low acceptance rates, I've seen it with Grubhub and poopdash, they can punish drivers with low acceptance because they have many that take the crappy jobs.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

imdrivinglmao said:


> I agree too but with so many people out there taking those deliveries these companies will never worry about it, these companies brainstorm tactics on how to get people to take crappy jobs, each company has their own tactic, but one of the latest tactic between all of these delivery app companies and it's something they didn't do before is that these companies are punishing drivers with low acceptance rates, I've seen it with Grubhub and poopdash, they can punish drivers with low acceptance because they have many that take the crappy jobs.


So what do you suggest? Don’t say strike, you just explained why that won’t work.


----------



## imdrivinglmao (Jun 10, 2021)

Atavar said:


> So what do you suggest? Don’t say strike, you just explained why that won’t work.


I don't care, I loved doing deliveries when it paid well but it's sad that people are so naïve, there are a lot of people that take all sorts of crappy jobs and that allows these companies to do whatever they please, it's sad because they can punish smart people.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Sitting here wondering if I should go out today. DD paying promos (small ones); UE with their usual weekend 3 for $5 crap (which I don’t even watch - if it happens, it happens).

Anyone out there? The noobs seem to be staying home - full availability to schedule.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Sitting here wondering if I should go out today. DD paying promos (small ones); UE with their usual weekend 3 for $5 crap (which I don’t even watch - if it happens, it happens).
> 
> Anyone out there? The noobs seem to be staying home - full availability to schedule.


I am sitting at my dealer as I type while they change my oil. I love their $120 for six synth blend oil change package. I figure I’ll test the waters on my way home.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Are you going to be posting pictures of your game day feast ?


I COULD do that. Have you been good all year?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Check your app. Peak pay here is +$4.50


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Check your app. Peak pay here is +$4.50


I had $5 yesterday. Peaks all day today, but on the low side. Too low for the conditions. 









UE is laughable










Other FAB opportunities:









Large order! Woohooo! 😍

Directions to store via Waze:









70-80 miles for a whole $13! I’m in!!! 😍😍😍


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

UE is offering the same crappy incentives in my market but the base pay on some requests was four or five times normal when I was out yesterday. I still had to refuse ten to twenty lowball pings to get the good one. I had a McDonald’s request for 16$ for three miles. After the delivery I got 15$, the customer ended up tipping a whole dollar. I could of made a lot if I had stayed out but the weather was just too extreme, total whiteout conditions at times. I’m staying home today and tomorrow.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Sitting here wondering if I should go out today. DD paying promos (small ones); UE with their usual weekend 3 for $5 crap (which I don’t even watch - if it happens, it happens).
> 
> Anyone out there? The noobs seem to be staying home - full availability to schedule.


DD is better than average for a Saturday…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m heading out to start Pri up and give him a good warmup, and decide then. It’s likely slow af anyway.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> DD is better than average for a Saturday…


Which area are you working? I promise not to stalk you! 😂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Which area are you working? I promise not to stalk you! 😂


Middlesex county…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Middlesex county…


Thanks. 

Yup, heading out for some cryotherapy. I was actually fine in just fuzzy microfleece, but going to add a down layer. Just to be safe.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Yes, this is the downside to ABS. It actually takes much longer to stop on ice with ABS than without.
> Remember that ABS works by shutting off the brakes on a skidding wheel. It’s just automatically pumping your brakes really fast one wheel at a time.
> It helps you stop straighter but it does not help you stop sooner. Snow covered ice is the worst.
> Have you noticed that some times on snowy or wet ice you have to shut off your traction control to get moving? ABS is the same in reverse.


There was no ice. The weather had turned from snow in the AM, during which the ABS worked perfect, to sleet to rain when my car went into the slide.

AFAIK it's not possible to turn TC off on my Gen 3 Prius. Luckily it has a pretty amazing TC system (even better when used in ECO mode.) In fact we used to own a Subary AWD and it's so good that we often used only the Prius in super dicey conditions because traction just worked better.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok. People are sissies. And this is not the Natasha in me speaking. 

Weather’s fine. Where I am I mean - I know other areas are terrible.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I COULD do that. Have you been good all year?


I didn't come in last place and this year's fantasy football league...


but you did...


----------

